
Ask HN: Predictions for 2016 - diminish
Does anyone have some tech, startup, business or science predictions for 2016? ( mine: Alphabet will have more market valuation than Apple)
======
gonyea
React Native will dominate mobile development.

~~~
eecks
Have you used it?

